# RCI Points Rollover Question



## ausman (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm unclear on how many years points can be rolled over for later use.

For example the ads often state can roll over for 2 yrs.

If I used 2006 calendar use points as an example, can they be rolled over for use in calendar 2007, or to 2008.

Further how do biennial RCI points and those roll over periods work.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## cclendinen (Jan 29, 2006)

*RCI Points may be borrowed a year ahead carried over to the next year.*

Points from your RCI points resort are assigned based on the calendar year you get the points, so that 2006 calendar points go into your 2006 “Use Year”.  Points may be borrowed from a future year or carried over to the next year.   RCI also has provision to extend expiring points for an additional year for a fee.

Example 1: a 2006 “Use Year” is aligned with the 2006 calendar year will have a start date of 01/01/2006 and an end date of 12/31/2006.   The points will expire on 01/01/2008  the start date of the 2008 “Use Year” and may be borrowed beginning 01/01/2005 the start of the 2005 “Use Year”.

Example 2: a 2006 “Use Year” with a start date of 12/01/2006 and end date of 11/30/07. The points will expire on 12/01/2008  the start date of the 2008 “Use Year” and may be borrowed beginning 12/01/2005 the start of the 2005 “Use Year”.

Points-for-deposit are assigned to a “Use Year” based on the check-in date, so if the check-in date is within the current “Use Year” the points are assigned to the current use year.  

Using example 1, a week with a check-in date of 1/20/2007 using PDF would have the points assigned to the 2007 “Use Year”.  

Using example 2, a week with a check-in date of 1/20/2007 using PDF would have the points assigned to the 2006 “Use Year”.  

(However, I have found that the RCI VCs don’t always handle this according to the RCI policy.)

RCI also allows the transfer of points to another account.  They cannot be sold but may be given to someone with a points account.  Since points belong to a “Use Year”, 2006 points given will always go into the 2006 “Use Year” of the receiving account.  So if the 2006 points from the account in example 1 were transferred to the account in example 2 the points would not expire until 12/01/2008.


----------



## ausman (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help.

So, calendar 2006 points naturally (without intervention ? ) roll over into calendar 2007. For a fee they will roll into 2008. How is that fee calculated, is it a flat transaction fee or a variable points based fee.?

Any help on the biennial aspect or is the same, get them, good for another year hence and then pay to extend for one more year.


----------



## cclendinen (Jan 30, 2006)

*Only rollover if you have a points transaction during the year.*

I think it still works this way:
If you have a points transaction it will automaticly rollover at no cost.  If you don't you have to ask (they will probally call you) and there is a fee.


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 30, 2006)

basham said:
			
		

> So, calendar 2006 points naturally (without intervention ? ) roll over into calendar 2007.



Except that it is not calendar year, but use year, as described above. Our Points account has a use year theat begins in June so "2006" is June 2006-June 2007. Right now I am still in 2005 and will remain so until June. It's weird but that's how it works. Only the January use year corresponds to the calendar year.


----------



## cclendinen (Jan 30, 2006)

*Cost calculation to extend expiring points.*



			
				basham said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.
> 
> How is that fee calculated, is it a flat transaction fee or a variable points based fee.?



This thread should answer the question on the cost of extending expiring points: 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5652


----------



## cclendinen (Jan 30, 2006)

*Biennial Points and rollover.*



			
				basham said:
			
		

> Further how do biennial RCI points and those roll over periods work.



Consider the following example for biennial owned points.
You have 30,000 points given to you every odd year and your points account started in 2004 and you have not used any points.  Your account looks as follows:
2004 Use Year Points: 0
2005 Use Year Points: 30,000
2006 Use Year Points: 0
2007 Use Year Points: 30,000
2008 Use Year Points: 0

In your 2004 "Use Year"  you could have borrowed up to 30,000 points from you 2005 "Use Year".

In your 2005 "Use Year" you could have used your 30,000 point allocation but you don't have any points in 2006 to borrow or any 2004 points to carryover.

In 2006 your unused 30,000 points from 2005 will carry over if you pay the carryover fee (This would have been automatic and free had you had a 2005 transaction) and you can borrow up to 30,000 from your 2007 "Use Year".  So you have a total of 60,000 points available.

In 2007 you have 30,000 points and you cannot borrow your 2008 because you don't get any in an even year and your unused 2005 points expired at the end of your 2006 "Use Year". 
OR
In 2007 you have 30,000 points in your current "Use Year" and at the end of 2006 you paid RCI $123.00 ($59 (first 14,000) + $64 (16,000 *.004)) to extend your expiring 2005 "Use Year" points an additional year.  So you have 60,000 points for a 2007 transaction.


----------



## ausman (Jan 30, 2006)

Many thanks for the expert explanations.

Much appreciated as I had as a hard time finding the answers elsewhere. Hope you save the thread for the next poor sole who wanders along with the same questions.

Mark.


----------

